# Fantasy/sci fi books quiz



## finvarre (Aug 11, 2005)

As there are several quizes here at the moment, I thought we could just as well begin a new one  . This time about the fantasy/sci-fi books and authors. Every type of question is permitted: you can quote, ask about some details or content of a novel or about the author, post a pic or... whatever you want to The first person to answer the question posts his/her own question, OK? 
So let's start...

The first question is: what was the real name of Andre Norton?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 11, 2005)

Good question for the starter... 
Her real name was *Alice Mary* Norton.


----------



## finvarre (Aug 11, 2005)

Correct !  Ok, choose your question


----------



## Stalker (Aug 11, 2005)

A little bit more difficult question. Google may not help but who knows?
In 1959 a famous (mainly in Soviet Union but also outside it) Soviet SF writer and scientist wrote the novelette on the FIRST CONTACT in attempt to argue the American SF writer's novelette (or story) written 15 years earlier on the issues of how this first contact will begin and what its results would be going to be?
Could you, please, name those authors and their stories on the first contact?


----------



## Quokka (Aug 11, 2005)

Leinster, Murray. "First Contact", _Astounding_, 1945.

and

Yefremov, Ivan. "_Cor Serpentis_ (_Serdtse Zmei_)" ("Heart of the Serpent"), 1959.

?


----------



## Stalker (Aug 11, 2005)

Qute right!
Did you know that from the very beginning? 
Your turn then, Quokka.


----------



## Quokka (Aug 11, 2005)

Would love to say yes and add an air of mystery about myself........but in reality, just some creative googling  

Ok, I'm not sure how well this author is known,but here goes. 

Born in 1954 before emigrating to another country, where they continue to live. This author has released 10 books to date, a series of 6, another of 3 and a stand alone book, all in the 1990's. Who is it?


----------



## finvarre (Aug 13, 2005)

Err......Could you possibly be referring to Melanie Rawn? She was born in 1954 and wrote 2 trilogies (6 books) taking place in one world - Dragon Prince and Dragon Star, then the Exiles trilogy and then The Golden Key together with Kate Elliott and Jennifer Roberson. But then she lives in the U.S. and I don't know where she was born. Besides, she is going to publish some new standalone novels, so it's just a wild guess, really.


----------



## Brys (Aug 13, 2005)

Could you give us some more hints? Like where they emigrated to?


----------



## Quokka (Aug 14, 2005)

He lives in Australia and has the initials M M. Not sure why he hasn't released anything in years, I've read his first series (of 6 books) and although hardly ground breaking it was a quick, easy read that from memory I quite enjoyed.


----------



## finvarre (Aug 14, 2005)

Martin Middleton. Never heard of him before..
Chronicles of Custodians is a six book cycle,  Living Towers a trilogy, and the stand alone novel is "The Fortalice".


----------



## Quokka (Aug 14, 2005)

That's him. Might not have been released widely outside of Australia?


----------



## finvarre (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't know Maybe he has been released?

In what book/cycle of books do the following characters appear:
Jill, Cullyn, Rhodry, Nevyn, Seryan, Lovyan?


----------



## Auer (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmm... Katherine Kerr's "Daggerspell"... if I remember right?


----------



## finvarre (Aug 18, 2005)

That's the right answer, congratulations 
Your turn now,ask your question


----------



## Auer (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok... What book tells the story of a ghost of a murdered girl, her wizard father and a young man in dark forests of pre-christian Russia? Hopefully not too easy a question.


----------



## Auer (Aug 20, 2005)

My question was too difficult? I'll give a hint, characters in the book are Sasha, Uulamets and Pyetr.


----------

